# My dog has eaten a frog! :(



## katie_southwest (5 September 2012)

So I get hopme from a terrible ride on the pony, to discover mum in the garden with the dog saying shes just eaten a frog :O
God sake, shes been sick and drank a lot of water , and seems to have stopped now so fingers crossed. 
Mum did ring our vet just to check , and they said its ok just let her keep being sick , but we can give her a bit of milk to help her stomach if we want. 
Silly dog


----------



## Alec Swan (5 September 2012)

I once had a Labrador bitch,  in for training,  and one morning,  whilst in the orchard and shortly after her arrival,  she found,  killed and ate a complete hedgehog,  in the time that it took me to cover the 40 yards between us. 

She survived it,  and so your dog will survive a frog! 

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (5 September 2012)

The things our labrador has eaten! Out shooting once another dog ate a brace of partridge, complete with string tying their legs together, but he did throw that up later.
Alex, was that a gundog in training!!??
I should think a frog would taste disgusting but not really do any harm. Poor old frog!


----------



## katie_southwest (5 September 2012)

Panic over, we just did a search of the garden and found a frog , looking rather shocked, but alive with all its arms and legs 
It must of been the taste of it which made her sick...hopefully she'll remember next time she finds one!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 September 2012)

Our terrier picked up a frog a while ago; was sick, spat it out etc etc.

You'd have thought he'd have learnt a lesson, but no, the other day he caught one and tried to eat it, and exactly the same thing happened.

I went to our vets to pick up some wormers, and they've got a poster saying what's poisonous to dogs, and on the "highly poisonous" list was frogs & toads, also stuff like raisons, onions, garlic & chocolate!!!


----------



## noodle_ (5 September 2012)

mine has an obsession with snails...........loves to bring them in in his mouth and crunch them in front of me........yukkk


thats a spaniel too!....


----------



## katie_southwest (5 September 2012)

noodle_ said:



			mine has an obsession with snails...........loves to bring them in in his mouth and crunch them in front of me........yukkk


thats a spaniel too!....
		
Click to expand...


Ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## kerilli (5 September 2012)

my JRT ate loads of frogs, used to follow them down the bank into the pond and pluck them off the bottom, disgusting piggy. Never even made her ill.
noodle_, i'd be careful about the snails, I think dogs can get a certain (v bad) kind of worm from eating snails and/or slugs...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 September 2012)

noodle_ said:



			mine has an obsession with snails...........loves to bring them in in his mouth and crunch them in front of me........yukkk


thats a spaniel too!....
		
Click to expand...

 Don't let him, it's extremely dangerous. 



kerilli said:



			noodle_, i'd be careful about the snails, I think dogs can get a certain (v bad) kind of worm from eating snails and/or slugs...
		
Click to expand...

Lungworm. This can be fatal and there is no cure or wormer for it. Use a safe trap eg beer in orange halves where the dog can't get them. 

My youngsters eat any frog that dares climb out of the pond: they've never been sick from it and I just keep finding random limbs on the lawn.


----------



## DressageCob (5 September 2012)

My dog has eaten toads twice now. Both times he was severely sick and had to go to doggy hospital and was put on a drip, had his stomach emptied and all sorts. He just doesn't learn though. We don't  even have any water features in our garden, but our neighbours have a "swimming pool" which they don't maintain so I wonder if they come from there. Very stressful!


----------



## Aru (6 September 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



 Don't let him, it's extremely dangerous. 

Lungworm. This can be fatal and there is no cure or wormer for it. Use a safe trap eg beer in orange halves where the dog can't get them.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully Lungworm can be killed and the wormer for it is fenbendazole (Norworm) Advocate is ment to be a good preventative though it kills only the older stages so 3 month intervals are to long would need to be used every month in Lungworm heavy areas. It is potentially fatal alright though and can cause so much harm so I would not be letting any pup eat slugs if I could help it.

Its becoming more and more common in eastern Ireland so seen a fair few cases in collage.Most survived but some of the late stage cases were not so lucky 

Frogs releases slime when feeling threatened that can cause vomiting in dogs and if its ongoing can make them dehydrated and weak quite quickly,this may be why some small dog/pups can end up on a drip after eating a frog here but I dont believe we have any native species in the UK that are poisonous to eat.


----------



## DressageCob (6 September 2012)

Aru said:



			Thankfully Lungworm can be killed and the wormer for it is fenbendazole (Norworm) Advocate is ment to be a good preventative though it kills only the older stages so 3 month intervals are to long would need to be used every month in Lungworm heavy areas. It is potentially fatal alright though and can cause so much harm so I would not be letting any pup eat slugs if I could help it.

Its becoming more and more common in eastern Ireland so seen a fair few cases in collage.Most survived but some of the late stage cases were not so lucky 

Frogs releases slime when feeling threatened that can cause vomiting in dogs and if its ongoing can make them dehydrated and weak quite quickly,this may be why some small dog/pups can end up on a drip after eating a frog here but I dont believe we have any native species in the UK that are poisonous to eat.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, my dog tends to just vomit when he eats a frog. But toads on the other hand have poison glands and toxins on the skin which cause a more severe reaction, such as severe vomiting and dehydration, inflamation and the like. British Toads are potentially deadly for their predators to eat. Most dogs are bigger than the toad's usual predator so they are not normally deadly, although the effects of the dehydration can of course be fatal. 

With my dog the problem was that he had ingested the toad, and the toxins on its back and the poison in the glands were being secreted directly into his stomach, causing a severe inflamation. He could not vomit up the toad, but was just vomiting blood and bile. And he isn't a midget dog- he's a lakeland terrier, so still small. 

I have told him to just munch on frogs from now on


----------



## maisiemoo (6 September 2012)

My dog was going to eat the frog but it sped off on it's motorbike !!


----------



## Pendlehog (6 September 2012)

Dogs can get lungworm from frogs too for what it's worth - not as common as via snails and slugs (possibly becaus dogs are less likely to eat them??) but it is worth keeping in mind.


----------



## Vicstress (6 September 2012)

Im sure doggy will be ok! Reminds me of my old JR who gatecrashed the rather emotional releasing to the wild of two home grown frogs by a young girl. Possibly my most mortifying moment EVER!


----------



## Jools1234 (6 September 2012)

'Lungworm. This can be fatal and there is no cure or wormer for it.' 

advocate is liscensed to treat lungwom, if you have a slug or worm eater use it monthly, also thought to be transferred in slime so if your dog has toys, bowls or bones in the garden treat monthly too.

milbemax is not liscensed to treat lungworm but most vets believe it  does and the company claim it does, it is being tested for liscensing currently i believe


----------



## Chestnuttymare (6 September 2012)

had to laugh at the title of the thread. Pleased for dog and frog that it all worked out well. is there not a song about that tho? lol x


----------



## noodle_ (6 September 2012)

Is there a tablet for lungworm?

he does crunch them regularly as he goes hunting for them....only at night though when they all come out - so i do go out with him and stop him (or try too) from seeking and destroying them...

He's at the vets on monday for his manhood whipped off so will ask them for a tablet then if  i know the name of it??

thanks


----------



## devonlass (6 September 2012)

My silly dog picked up a huge frog or toad (not really sure as was getting dark so hard to see) the other night.Just stood there with it in his mouth looking pleased with himself,and then put it back down on the path,muppet

No harm done to said creature it seemed (bless setters and their soft mouths!!),other than being a bit surprised lol.

Glad your dog is ok OP,and at least didn't have it for supper like you thought


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (7 September 2012)

Mine ate a massive spider last night in the living room, then puked it and his dinner up about 30 seconds later......then ate it all again. Nice.


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (7 September 2012)

noodle_ said:



			mine has an obsession with snails...........loves to bring them in in his mouth and crunch them in front of me........yukkk


thats a spaniel too!....
		
Click to expand...


My border collie used to do that when he was a puppy, he used to dive under bushes etc where I couldn't get to him - thankfully he seems to have grown out of that.   I was getting worried re lungworm plus as summer was approaching, what if the snails had snuck in from a garden which had slug pellets ...


----------



## katie_southwest (7 September 2012)

Glad it's not just her that tries to eat stupid things  
All is fine she is back to her usual self , thanks everyone for the replies


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 September 2012)

noodle_ said:



			Is there a tablet for lungworm?

he does crunch them regularly as he goes hunting for them....only at night though when they all come out - so i do go out with him and stop him (or try too) from seeking and destroying them...

He's at the vets on monday for his manhood whipped off so will ask them for a tablet then if  i know the name of it??

thanks
		
Click to expand...

See Aru's post above and others.


----------

